# Co2 combating algea?



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

So I have an algae problem in my tank, algae growing on the glass and what looks like green hair algae on some of the plants. Ive been looking at compressed co2 for a while anyways, will co2 help combat algae or do I need to look at other routes of controlling it?


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I found that switching to compressed helped stabilize things in my tank a lot. Now I can neglect that tank quite a bit without getting any really big algae breakouts.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

And you don't have to smell that awful fermented small when it's kicked!


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Definitely go with compressed! DIY also tends to cause NASTY yeast back ups when it's overdosing.


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

ffemt89 said:


> So I have an algae problem in my tank, algae growing on the glass and what looks like green hair algae on some of the plants. Ive been looking at compressed co2 for a while anyways, will co2 help combat algae or do I need to look at other routes of controlling it?


CO2 doesn't really fight the algae, but it does provide the plants in your tank with (more) balanced nutrient levels so they can begin to compete with the algae for nutrients. Give the plants more CO2 and they'll begin to take in more of the nutrients the algae are otherwise thriving on.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

ffemt89 said:


> So I have an algae problem in my tank, algae growing on the glass and what looks like green hair algae on some of the plants. Ive been looking at compressed co2 for a while anyways, will co2 help combat algae or do I need to look at other routes of controlling it?


Here is a similar thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189102


----------

